# Northern Italy



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 4, 2017)

My wife and I are in Italy visiting our daughter and son in law. Went to the northern region today where prosecco is made. Wine was awesome, views were stunning. This is a cell phone pic so I apologise in advance for the quality.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice shot.  Pretty place.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2017)

Yes, that is a nice shot. Post up a few more when you get the chance.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 5, 2017)

This on was taken in Bassano del Grappo, where we ate lunch on Thursday. The Brenta river runs through the town and is crystal clear and full of huge trout. Somehow I managed  to not take a single pic of the river!! Wife has tons on her big honking camera with the big honking lens tho.maybe when we get home I can post some of hers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, reminds me of Germany,,,,


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 5, 2017)

So.... We spent the day driving to and hiking in the Alps! Words nor pictures will do it justice. We are now at a sweet little mountain lake at an airbnb that my daughter set up for the night in Alleghe.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 5, 2017)

Those are nice pics. We are going to italy next month and it will be my 1st time there. Can't wait!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 5, 2017)

mark-7mag said:


> Those are nice pics. We are going to italy next month and it will be my 1st time there. Can't wait!



Be prepared to take lots and lots and lots of pictures.  I swear every where you look is a post card!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2017)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 6, 2017)

This iron and concrete sculpture was at the top of the peak at the observation deck in the Dolomites. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 6, 2017)

Our view tonite at dinner in Vicenza.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 6, 2017)

Spectacular views everywhere!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 7, 2017)

Couple from this morning in Verona. A massive church that was just stunning. Also a pic of clusters of grapes .


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 7, 2017)

very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful Country


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 8, 2017)

toured Italy 9 years ago , a beautiful place ...

and we think we have history here .....

beautiful pix , thanks for sharing ....


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 8, 2017)

Tonite was our last night.. We went to Venice. A cool place to see... once. Way too crowded. Couple pics of the canals. The one with the windows up high is to show how narrow the walkway between the buildings are. Really fascinating town.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome trip - thanks for toting us along!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for following along. My photography skills certainty dont match the level of the fine folks on this forum, just posting some neat pics of our trip!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Great pics,,,, really enjoyed them,,,,


----------



## stewart 14 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey I have been there! Pretty countryside !! We went in January was nice. Is it hot over there now?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 9, 2017)

stewart 14 said:


> Hey I have been there! Pretty countryside !! We went in January was nice. Is it hot over there now?



It was crazy hot, highs in the 100's almost every day. Some kind of 100 year heat wave. Just our luck!


----------



## Cranium (Aug 9, 2017)

Deer Fanatic said:


> It was crazy hot, highs in the 100's almost every day. Some kind of 100 year heat wave. Just our luck!



called a Scirocco....went through 10 days of it in 1981 over there..7x24x10 NEVER got below 100 & wind was blowing 20mph  & no A/C


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2017)

There's been a heatwave in Europe for awhile now,,,, a few deaths also,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 11, 2017)

Nice! Were the wimmins pretty?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 11, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> Nice! Were the wimmins pretty?



None quite as purty as the ones I was there with


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2017)

Deer Fanatic said:


> None quite as purty as the ones I was there with



That is the correct answer!

Looks like a great trip.  Thanks for sharing the pix!


----------

